# Blind duck



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

One of this year's batch of ducklings was the runt out of the 10 we had. Poor dear had a rough go of it before she was separated. We introduced her to the pack again when she was stronger but she just didn't seem "right".

We've separated her again. We think she's blind in one eye or both are compromised. She at least sees shadows but bumps into things A LOT and has since earned the name "Fluffy Wobbles".

I'm not sure what to do with her. She's getting too big for her little pen but I don't want to put her in with the other ducks.

The goats think she's interesting (probably because she's less noisy than the others and they like to stand on her cage). I'm not sure she's tough enough to hang out with them though. She's terribly lonely.

ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about finding her a special home that would have the time and a nice place for a special needs duck along with one duck buddy?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Thank you. My daughter really wants to keep her. So looks like we'll be figuring out a special pen situation and my daughter will be spending a lot more time taking care of the ducks and making "wobbles" happy.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

We have a rooster that lost his eyes in a fight, and we keep him in a pen within the yard so that he can hear all of the other birds, but they can't hurt him. We also at one time had a bantam hen with him and it worked excellently at keeping him happy. He's such a sweet boy, loves to be petted and talked to.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a rooster and a hen that are booth missing one eye. Have you tried putting in a pen with another ducks?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Two things... I have a blind in one eye bantam chicken...she had a hard time at first but now she is ok and in with the big flock...maybe having her with a buddy she hatched with would be best.She can learn to follow the sound of the other.Then don't move anything around once she knows where it is.

Second suggestion from me is probably not an option since your daughter is attached, but if we have birds we think will need that much extra attention, we process them.We would have processed the above mentioned chicken but she is old and small so she'd be too tough!

Good luck with her


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We kept her separated until she was fully well and big enough then we integrated back into the flock. They bullied her for a while but she's the same size as they are they seem to tolerate her ok.


----------

